# Finding Lost Arrows: repurposing existing tools



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep, I knew I couldnt be the only one. Same thing my little UV stylus hasnt seen so much work in years! Lol. I take it with me whenever I go buy new fletches or nocks to make sure they glow. Be mindful some do not.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup we bought a bunch for our youth group they work great. For those interested you can buy LED UV flashlights in bulk from Ebay


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, I just tried it and WOW it sure does make the nocks shine, I'll have to see if I can find some of my lost recurve arrows


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

i've seen it mentioned in various lost arrow threads... but it's usually an afterthought and may take some searching... so i figured i'd just start a new thread on it... some pet spot cleaner kit's sell a nice little battery powered flourescent bulb light that's long and thin but only about 6" and it works nearly as well... but it uses batteries a bit more quickly...


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

They're also good for blood trailing as well apparently


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

OP, got a pic of the stuff glowing?


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll see what I can figure out...


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

my camera seems to get a bit overwhelmed by the flourescence and blurrs it out to one bright spot... but my flashlight is very bright... (works well at 20-30 feet) i'll see if i can get a pic outside tomorrow night...


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wish I would have know this. My son used to shoot a lot and lost about a dozen arrows in the lot next to us. By the time he found them they were rusted or too short. Great idea! 

Nathan


----------



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

Great post.Gonna have too find me one of those lights.............


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

kewl idea. I got one of them UV leak detector kits I bought and used only once on an AC repair job. Time to make use of it to make my money's worth. :thumbs_up


----------



## cloudbaseracer (Jun 15, 2010)

cool find.

So does this mean our arrows are glowing to deer?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

So what is the best & brightest LED Black flahlight?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I just bought this LED flashlight:
http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=75

Hope it works well.


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like that should work...


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL! 9 UV LED Ultra Violet (Black or Silver Body) Light Uses 3X AAA

Regular price: $17.95

Sale price: $3.98 

http://www.batteryjunction.com/blac...k_Friday_2&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=body


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

here was the pic of the arrows glowing with the little light... the flashlight i have makes to arrows to bright for the imaging sensor in my phone... blurs the whole pic out...


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

What do you put on your arrows?


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

with these it was just flourescent paint, and glow in the dark paint mixed with the colors i wanted for cresting my arrows... the glow in the dark paint fluoresces really well... so i can mix it with white paint and get a nice bright reaction from the UV light... plus it'll glow for a bit after the flashlight moves on... this is the first year of this method... i can post pic's of my old arrows with just fluorescent wraps and fluorescent vanes...


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

gotmike said:


> with these it was just flourescent paint, and glow in the dark paint mixed with the colors i wanted for cresting my arrows... the glow in the dark paint fluoresces really well... so i can mix it with white paint and get a nice bright reaction from the UV light... plus it'll glow for a bit after the flashlight moves on... this is the first year of this method... i can post pic's of my old arrows with just fluorescent wraps and fluorescent vanes...


I have some fluro tape I will try first.

cheers


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

this is an arrow with just a fluorescent red wrap and fluorescent red and yellow vanes while under a blacklight...


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice, thanks.

Hopefully it will help in the sun as well.


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

bright, direct sunlight has uv light in it already... but is usually overpowered by white light... and so it won't work in direct sunlight... but in shadowy areas it should help...


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great idea. Thank you.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Marked.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

cool


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

@gotmike;

Exactly which color nock/brand are you using there in your photo? (On their own, they look pretty bright with the LED UV light.)
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1892236&p=1069330628#post1069330628


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

Doing this! just got a light and going to se some paint to do a bit of cresting and help spot my arrows. awesome post


----------



## HeyBarn (Apr 23, 2005)

Do they glow if you haven't painted them; like a plain-jane arrow from Cabella's?


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

any flourescent vanes will glow with a blacklight... no cresting needed... and the flourescent nocks will light up as well... these i'm using are the VAP yellow nocks... they're bright under normal light... but really light up under blacklight... especially with a decent led flashlight...


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

awsome mike, i got over a half a dozen arrows in the yard waiting on me to try this. got my old A/C dye light that has not been used in a couple years. hope it still works, lol


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

I put 1/2" wide strip of reflective white pinstripe tape (ebay) around my arrows between the nock and the fletching. It shines in the dark with only minimal flashlight needed.


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Get a pair of those UV glasses that ac shops use it filters "white" light out so they can see the UV dye in daylight


----------

